# DPSELFHELP CHATROOM



## URconnect (Sep 9, 2011)

so does anyone monitor it? 
quite immature behavior.


----------



## Steve4 (Jan 18, 2011)

Adults aren't the only ones affect by this.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

would you like some cheese with that whine? BITCH


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

i think you meant saur kraut austin


----------

